# Victoria Miniatures



## Victoria (May 13, 2012)

*Victoria Lamb* is a small but growing miniature range of quality heroic scale fantasy and sci-fi characters and conversion bits.
Currently they specialise in modular parts that can be used for the conversion or creation of your own unique Guard regiments. These include, heads, arms, legs and torsos, all which can be purchased separately. As well as conversion kits for penals, rough riders, and highlanders. Postage is free worldwide for any purchase over $100.

*Examples:*






















































*Useful Links*

*Store*

http://www.facebook.com/VictoriaMiniaturesrl]


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've seen some of these minis before and always thought they looked really nice. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Me too, had my eye on the Scots for awhile now, they're on The List !

Welcome on board Vic


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I like bromhead


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are lovely. Very impressed. I like Bromhead too. /Goes to the web site for a better look./
.
.
.
.
/Comes back/
Impressed with the conversion kits. Seriously thinking of doing up some victorian pith helmet infantry. Really nice models.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

She's a hell of a painter too. Have you seen The Rescue of Sister Joan?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Iron Angel said:


> She's a hell of a painter too. Have you seen The Rescue of Sister Joan?


Yes I have that one booked marked for when ever I need inspiration... stunning and well deserving of it's awards.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i love the models, im slightly concerned that they are cast using lead according to the website? that could get the company into problems if they are exporting to the EU, not sure about other countries like the US but leads use in toys and other stuff is heavily restricted in the EU its banned in electronics(the reason white metal has rocket in price).


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how they deal with import charges?, Cus if they don't mark these as "gifts" that's gonna sting.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Isn't it restricted in terms of separable material? i.e. Lead pipe is banned because it is lead but a lead alloy (some types of white metal) isn't?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Isn't it restricted in terms of separable material? i.e. Lead pipe is banned because it is lead but a lead alloy (some types of white metal) isn't?


nope, lead solder is an alloy and its banned,lead leeches out of alloys and such when in contact with water, the huge piles of waste electronics in the west was having the lead washed out by rain and running into the water table,thats why it was banned in 2006 along with some other metals like hexoveliant chromium and cadmium which effected batteries and such. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restriction_of_Hazardous_Substances_Directive


----------



## Victoria (May 13, 2012)

Hi, Thanks for the comments, I've been sending miniatures to European customers for years without any issues regarding import charges or lead. (its a very small amount) Actually, most metal miniatures do contain lead, (old school GW, Rackham, Eureka, Foundry etc.) its part of the alloy, and gives much greater detail and ease of conversion than the hard white metal GW used before switching to Fine cast. Just don't chew on them and you should be fine 

In the future I'll be looking into moving some of my range to non metal production.
Let me know if you have any questions or suggestions regarding the range and I'll be happy to answer. Vic Minis is a very small, but growing company, so any feedback is appreciated.
Cheers,
V


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry for being a bit slow. I saw your 'Fire and Ice' GK squad when they went up for sale a while ago. Very impressive indeed. You have rare tallent.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

For those interested, you can find my review of Victoria Miniatures *here*.


----------

